# How about my early 68' Orange!!



## Darthvader (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 9, 2017)

Killer Orange !!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 9, 2017)

Didn't like the orange when it first came out. But it is my fav. now. nice bikes yyou have there.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Mar 9, 2017)

First year Krates are the best!!!


----------



## schwinnray (Mar 10, 2017)

nice bike how early i have a Dec 67


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2017)

Same as mine Ray




schwinnray said:


> nice bike how early i have a Dec 67


----------



## stoney (Mar 13, 2017)

Orange, yes my favorite---'68 yes my favorite.   Beautiful bike.


----------

